# A look at my Chassis Jig



## eugene13 (Nov 20, 2019)

We finished a project and are going to be starting another so it's my project of the day to check our chassis jig for square, plumb, and level.  as you can see, it's simply two 8 inch I-beams supported by three 6 inch square tubing "Bridges".  The 6 inch square tubing foot of each bridge has two jack bolts and a sole plate, this is for inital leveling.  The two I-beam have three sets of jack bolts and sole plates, these are fine tuning as are the turnbuckles


----------



## eugene13 (Nov 20, 2019)

I am going to re-post this tomorrow, I have satellite internet, we have heavy clouds and snow so my pictures won't download.


----------



## Martin W (Nov 21, 2019)

Are you building race car chassis'?
Cheers
Martin


----------



## just old al (Nov 21, 2019)

Looks like, but I could certainly have used this for the replacement caravan chassis I built a few years ago. Initial plumb and leveling was done with cinder blocks and shingles on the garage floor. This looks MUCH nicer.


----------



## eugene13 (Nov 21, 2019)

Martin W said:


> Are you building race car chassis'?
> Cheers
> Martin


Yes, we will build you any kind of chassis you want, but we will be working on an IMCA modified as our next project.
We finished a project and are going to be starting another so it's my project of the day to check our chassis jig for square, plumb, and level. as you can see, it's simply two 8 inch I-beams supported by three 6 inch square tubing "Bridges". The 6 inch square tubing foot of each bridge has two jack bolts and a sole plate, this is for rough leveling. The two I-beam have three sets of jack bolts and sole plates, these are fine tuning as are the 7 turnbuckles. There is one diagonal turnbuckle to adjust for square.  The I beam was given to us by a local contractor who was cleaning up his lot, it was initially  25 ft long, I cut it in half and then with one beam on top of the other I filed the ends square and flush.  Pic #5 shows the device for holding the rear end at ride hight #6 is the clamp that holds it to the bottom flange, there is a similar fixture for the front end.  I use a Starrett #98 level and a straight edge to set this up,   The last pic is of the level lit up with a lazer, pretty cool, huh.


----------



## Martin W (Nov 21, 2019)

Nice work
Cheers 
Martin


----------

